# Spindle Replacement



## BigTerp (Oct 12, 2016)

Need to either replace both spindles on my trailer or the entire axle. Have a buddy who is a good welder and says he can replace the spindles, but I'm concerned about getting them good and square to avoid tire issues in the future. How difficult of a job is it to ensure the new spindles are welded on correctly? Would I be better off just replacing the whole axle? It's just a standard square frame 2,000# axle with standard spindles welded on. The grease seal surface on the drivers side has been causing me issues for awhile now. Lets water into the hub. I've cleaned it up the best I could in the past, but when doing my yearly bearing maintenance last night the rear bearing was in pretty bad shape. And now the passenger side, which has never given me trouble, was in maybe worse shape than the other side. So I want to get taken care of by replacing both spindles or the entire axle. Just need to figure out which is the best route to go.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 12, 2016)

Do the new axle.


----------



## pbw (Oct 12, 2016)

New axles with hubs and bearings are not too expensive if you shop around. Maybe $200 for axle rated for 2000 lbs.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 12, 2016)

Good sources for axles are Champion Trailer & Etrailer.com


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks. 

A new axle is what I was leaning towards. Pretty simple swap it seems as well.


----------



## driz (Oct 14, 2016)

I did an axle stub once. Not terribly hard as it lined up in the groove nicely and after all these things at rocket science. It's not hard welding then on the other hand if you can get a whole axle without getting raped on shipping I think it's just quicker and easier .


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 2, 2016)

I ended up replacing the entire axle. Also replaced the mounting hardware for good measure. My old spindles were definitely shot, at least the seal surface was. There was a night and day difference as to how snug the grease seal fit on the new spindles compared to the old ones. Which is where my problem was. Was getting water into the hubs through the grease seal. Super easy job and for around $150 I now have piece of mind which is a great feeling!! Something I should've taken care of awhile ago.


----------



## riverbud55 (Nov 6, 2016)

Wished I had seen this earlier could of saved you a lot of money and work, a cinch to install, for 5 bucks could have gotten some ''seal savers'',,, they are a thin stainless wear ring that goes over the seal surface of the spendle , realy a good idea to have on any axle new or used, last for almost ever and way smoother then the spendle seal surface from the factory and will make the seals last alot longer, very common problem and fix with any axle seal,,,,,, https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/p-6800-stainless-steel-wear-ring-2125-dia.aspx ,,, https://www.google.com/search?q=trailer+axle+seal+saver&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjki8nn-ZTQAhUI2GMKHXftCb8Q_AUICigD&biw=1366&bih=676#imgrc=_


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 7, 2016)

riverbud55 said:


> Wished I had seen this earlier could of saved you a lot of money and work, a cinch to install, for 5 bucks could have gotten some ''seal savers'',,, they are a thin stainless wear ring that goes over the seal surface of the spendle , realy a good idea to have on any axle new or used, last for almost ever and way smoother then the spendle seal surface from the factory and will make the seals last alot longer, very common problem and fix with any axle seal,,,,,, https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/p-6800-stainless-steel-wear-ring-2125-dia.aspx ,,, https://www.google.com/search?q=trailer+axle+seal+saver&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjki8nn-ZTQAhUI2GMKHXftCb8Q_AUICigD&biw=1366&bih=676#imgrc=_



Thanks.

I already tried going this route with no success. I tried some some speedy sleeves, but couldn't get any that would fit well over the existing seal surface and also provide a good seal with the grease seal. Was worth a try though.


----------



## sacalait (Jan 11, 2017)

riverbud55 said:


> Wished I had seen this earlier could of saved you a lot of money and work, a cinch to install, for 5 bucks could have gotten some ''seal savers'',,, they are a thin stainless wear ring that goes over the seal surface of the spendle , realy a good idea to have on any axle new or used, last for almost ever and way smoother then the spendle seal surface from the factory and will make the seals last alot longer, very common problem and fix with any axle seal,,,,,, https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/p-6800-stainless-steel-wear-ring-2125-dia.aspx ,,, https://www.google.com/search?q=trailer+axle+seal+saver&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjki8nn-ZTQAhUI2GMKHXftCb8Q_AUICigD&biw=1366&bih=676#imgrc=_


----------



## sacalait (Jan 13, 2017)

sacalait said:


> riverbud55 said:
> 
> 
> > Wished I had seen this earlier could of saved you a lot of money and work, a cinch to install, for 5 bucks could have gotten some ''seal savers'',,, they are a thin stainless wear ring that goes over the seal surface of the spendle , realy a good idea to have on any axle new or used, last for almost ever and way smoother then the spendle seal surface from the factory and will make the seals last alot longer, very common problem and fix with any axle seal,,,,,, https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/p-6800-stainless-steel-wear-ring-2125-dia.aspx ,,, https://www.google.com/search?q=trailer+axle+seal+saver&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjki8nn-ZTQAhUI2GMKHXftCb8Q_AUICigD&biw=1366&bih=676#imgrc=_



How do you measure the spindal?


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 16, 2017)

sacalait said:


> How do you measure the spindal?



A good set of calipers will get you the best measurement of the seal surface.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 18, 2017)

or should be able to match it from the size of your old seal,,,, use to be able to buy the seal saver and seal as a set



BigTerp said:


> sacalait said:
> 
> 
> > How do you measure the spindal?
> ...


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

And if you buy a new axle make sure you get a EZ Lube axle, well worth it and you wont need bearing buddies that puts pressure on your hubs which blows out the seal. The grease fitting is in the end of the axle. Dust cover has a rubber plug in it. Took me ten years to figure out why I always had grease on the inside of my wheels and leaking seals. And the big answer bearing buddies putting spring pressure on my hubs let alone the bearing buddy popping off and busting some ones wind shield. That was enough for me.


----------

